# Garmin GPSMAP 76Cx or 60CSx ?



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Looking to get a new handheld gps for use on trips. Found both of these garmin units on sale for 199$. Any one have any experience with either one of the GPSMAP 76Cx or 60CSx, or have any other recommendations?

Also how detailed are the base maps? I was looking into the bluecharts and seems like a good idea but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Get the 70Cx. I've never used the 60CSx, but I can tell you the 70Cxs I had was bullet proof! Thing just wouldn't give up!!! I'm a kayaker, so it was floating around in salt water for most of its life. It would fall off my deck, and get dragged along the side of my boat for five minutes before i'd notice it, pull it back in the boat, and whip the screen dry. Never had a problem with it!


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds good. thanks for the info.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I have had the 76 black and whiet version and it has been great to me... the base maps in it are not the greatest but when you download the bluechart for your area, they are pretty darn good. The only issue I had with mine was sometimes it would take a little time to pan, but I have seen that the color version is quicker. It is very accurate as far as the gps position, usually within 10 ft of my marked spots...


As for the maps, check ebay.... I got mine for 50 dlvd brand new in the package.... 

Good luck on your purchase!


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> Get the 70Cx. I've never used the 60CSx, but I can tell you the 70Cxs I had was bullet proof! Thing just wouldn't give up!!! I'm a kayaker, so it was floating around in salt water for most of its life. It would fall off my deck, and get dragged along the side of my boat for five minutes before i'd notice it, pull it back in the boat, and whip the screen dry. Never had a problem with it!


Oops! Notices I wrote 70Cx instead of 76Cx  :-[ Sorry bout that.....


----------

